# No fear...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Today, where?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol, no this is Lovin Life from a few years back...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

First time he ever grew a pair and fished outside


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We cranked the fish out that day though


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I only had 1 ice cleat that day. Looked like I was pushing a skateboard using one leg on that ice skating rink!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I know we have talked about that pic before but man I love that clear smooth ice. Gets the blood flowing


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL - thanks Minnowhead, I was wondering if it was out on Indian.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Soon!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Fished ice like that up north years ago. Looked like the cabelas aquarium. You could see beer cans on the bottom. First time I ever looked for hair line cracks to feel safe!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't remember exactly but I believe it was 2000 0r 01 but Wellington above ground was 15" thick but crystal clear you could see the weeds 20ft down it was awesome. The only problem was I didn't have ice anchors and when it got windy it blew the shanty with two people in it clear across the lake. A dusting of snow probably would have helped


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It was super clear on Willard one year and ended up melting a half inch of water on top the clear ice. Had to be the most freaked out i've ever been on 10+ inches of ice. Made it feel like you were walking on top of open water. I was most worried about stepping in an old hole...... you could not see them at all.

Speaking of clear ice......... came across this video a couple weeks ago when i was dreaming of a cold winter. It is a couple years old now, so you may have seen it already.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dear lord


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That's cool


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I was out there then Attica. When we walked off the ramp out onto the ice u just watched the water get deeper and deeper and u stayed flat. FREAKY!!!!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Going to have some funky ice on top of anything that was already froze and held ice for the rain/snow mix we had early on Sunday. Most ponds still had ice and now it looks like slop on top. Just hope it stays steady cold and it wont really matter....... currently the forecast has the dreaded 4 letter R word mixed with snow on both Friday and Saturday coming up. If it isn't solid enough, thinking i will make a trip up to West Harbor and punch a few holes along side my Dad's dock.


----------

